# AmeriCare Interview



## CaptainKidd (Feb 29, 2012)

Just landed an interview with AmeriCare next week.  I'm lookin forward to it.  Any pointers from those who've been there, done that?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 29, 2012)

When did you apply?


----------



## CaptainKidd (Feb 29, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> When did you apply?



Almost 2 months ago.


----------



## FeatherWeight (Feb 29, 2012)

I had an interview with AmeriCare (SD) last thursday and completely bombed it. Dont really expect a call back from them... Definitely know your splints and your mnemonics (APGAR, PEARL, etc...) as well as the Glasgow scale and the points that goes along with it. Good luck captainkidd


----------



## Wiggle (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> Just landed an interview with AmeriCare next week.  I'm lookin forward to it.  Any pointers from those who've been there, done that?



Where did you apply?



FeatherWeight said:


> I had an interview with AmeriCare (SD) last thursday and completely bombed it. Dont really expect a call back from them... Definitely know your splints and your mnemonics (APGAR, PEARL, etc...) as well as the Glasgow scale and the points that goes along with it. Good luck captainkidd



Did you drive to Escondido for the interview? (Or maybe you reside in north county?)


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't put on the c-collar upside down and you'll be fine. Yea, someone did that.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Where did you apply?
> 
> 
> Did you drive to Escondido for the interview? (Or maybe you reside in north county?)



I applied online.

The interview is next week and I'm driving to Carson.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have an interview march 7th with them at the Carson station. I applied in January.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Don't put on the c-collar upside down and you'll be fine. Yea, someone did that.



Good to know.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> I have an interview march 7th with them at the Carson station. I applied in January.



March 7th is the day of my interview as well!  :beerchug:


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^^ 
Haha nice man. What time? I'm at 11am. I was going to do 9am but didn't want to deal with the traffic


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> ^^^^
> Haha nice man. What time? I'm at 11am. I was going to do 9am but didn't want to deal with the traffic



So you're the one who took the 1100 spot I was going for?!


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea my bad. Lol. Good luck man


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Yea my bad. Lol. Good luck man



You too!  Lemme know how it goes.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

FeatherWeight said:


> I had an interview with AmeriCare (SD) last thursday and completely bombed it. Dont really expect a call back from them... Definitely know your splints and your mnemonics (APGAR, PEARL, etc...) as well as the Glasgow scale and the points that goes along with it. Good luck captainkidd



How'd you bomb?


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 1, 2012)

Wiggle said:


> Where did you apply?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you drive to Escondido for the interview? (Or maybe you reside in north county?)



Yes it was the Escondido station. I'm pretty sure thats the only one in north county besides Carlsbad.


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> How'd you bomb?



Hahaha...well usually when I get nervous I tend to forget things :unsure: Just some of the splints I forgot how to use because it has been a long time since I used them (segar and hare traction splints)


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

FeatherWeight said:


> Hahaha...well usually when I get nervous I tend to forget things :unsure: Just some of the splints I forgot how to use because it has been a long time since I used them (segar and hare traction splints)



I hear that.  I think many people, including myself, will tend to forget somethings when they get nervous.  Do you really think you bombed that bad?  Maybe it wasn't as bad as you think.


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 1, 2012)

Haha yeah I know i guess what im trying to say is just go over your stuff before you go in thats all. Yeah I dont know because I have experience as an EMT which alot of people dont applying to AmeriCare, but who knows...I dont really expect them to call me back after my interview


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 1, 2012)

FeatherWeight said:


> Haha yeah I know i guess what im trying to say is just go over your stuff before you go in thats all. Yeah I dont know because I have experience as an EMT which alot of people dont applying to AmeriCare, but who knows...I dont really expect them to call me back after my interview



I hear ya.  Well, good luck.  I hope you hear something. :beerchug:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 1, 2012)

What the crap! I applied in November and never got a call back!


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> What the crap! I applied in November and never got a call back!



Have you tried calling?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 1, 2012)

I called a few times, I got the "We have it on file" response.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I called a few times, I got the "We have it on file" response.



Yea that's interesting. Hopefully you'll catch the next batch of interviews


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 1, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> I hear ya.  Well, good luck.  I hope you hear something. :beerchug:



Thanks buddy, let us know how it goes! Best of luck


----------



## bchasep (Mar 1, 2012)

haha just read this whole thread. Good luck guys!! my interview is at 9 next thurs. :usa:


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

bchasep said:


> haha just read this whole thread. Good luck guys!! my interview is at 9 next thurs. :usa:



Good luck man. Tell us how it goes. Hopefully all of us will pass with flying colors!


----------



## ogodinez7 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Interview*

I have an interview with them at Carson on March 7 as well, does anyone know what color polo shirt they want us to wear?lol


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 2, 2012)

ogodinez7 said:


> I have an interview with them at Carson on March 7 as well, does anyone know what color polo shirt they want us to wear?lol



They didn't say. I would ho with black navy blue or white


----------



## bchasep (Mar 2, 2012)

ya id just go with a nice plane dark colored polo with nice pants n shoes.

Also you guys have any idea what the skills test will be like? Assessments?


----------



## FeatherWeight (Mar 2, 2012)

bchasep said:


> ya id just go with a nice plane dark colored polo with nice pants n shoes.
> 
> Also you guys have any idea what the skills test will be like? Assessments?




I would definitely dress nicer than a polo to an interview. Maybe a white button up long sleeve with a tie?


----------



## SoCalEMS (Mar 2, 2012)

FeatherWeight said:


> I would definitely dress nicer than a polo to an interview. Maybe a white button up long sleeve with a tie?



Agreed..unless they specifically said "wear a polo" I wouldn't. My last interview i felt underdressed after seeing the previous guy walk out in a suit. You can't go wrong with button up (plain) slacks (no jeans) a tie and dress shoes (polished)


----------



## bchasep (Mar 2, 2012)

the lady specificaly said casual and to wear either a short sleeve button up shirt or polo.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 2, 2012)

I was standing there when she was calling you guys. Just an FYI, it's a test only 2 guys in 2 years got hired wearing normal clothes. But don't wear a suit either.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 2, 2012)

I wore a black button up dress :censored::censored::censored::censored: and a maroon tie and kacki dockers with the sleeves rolled up.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wtfreak? Why was that censored? Black button up it a bad word?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 2, 2012)

OHHH! I said shirt nd mistyped it as .... OHHH my bad


----------



## bchasep (Mar 3, 2012)

kinda bummed now, i just started to realize that americare is prob around an hour drive from my house, and i drive a truck that doesnt get good gas mileage. prob going to cancel this oppurtunity out  unless i wanted to pay more for gas then what i make.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in riverside and drove a v8 f250. I wasn't that bad, I worked 3 24's a week, so I only had to drive there 3 times. Plus there's stations all over, so chances are there's a station near your place.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 3, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I was standing there when she was calling you guys. Just an FYI, it's a test only 2 guys in 2 years got hired wearing normal clothes. But don't wear a suit either.




I was told the same thing, i.e. wear a short sleeve polo or dress shirt.  I presumed it was because they wanted to see if you had any visible tattoos.  I've never worn a short sleeve shirt to an interview before, so I thought that was weird. Now, you're saying it's a test?  Wow.  A test of what?  Do they want to see if you'll deliberately disobey orders in order to look better?  :rofl:


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 3, 2012)

Of your professionalism - you look good and thu hire you. Trust, we've all stood around joking about the interviewees who blow it by showing up looking lame or totally fail on their skills - ie upside down AND inside out c-collars, bad CPR, npa in the mouth, ect. They don't care about tats, mine showed.


----------



## bchasep (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya, i live in rancho cucamonga, soo well see how it works out. i also drive an f150 v8.


----------



## Star of Life (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an interview here on Thursday at 3 in Carson, post on here after you guys do yours and let me know how it goes and what it's like!!! 

I'm going to PRN's job fair tomorrow at 11 in Glendale, you guys should check that out as well. Good luck!


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck to everyone for tomorrows (march 7th people) interview!


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 7, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Good luck to everyone for tomorrows (march 7th people) interview!




Thanks!!  Let's hear how everyone does!


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> Thanks!!  Let's hear how everyone does!



Have you been studying all night lol


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 7, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Have you been studying all night lol



lol, no.  I tried to study during my down time at work, but it's been difficult.  I hope I do OK.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got back from the interview. Passed everything. I think I did pretty well on the oral. They said they'll get back with me in Friday or Monday if they offer me a job. So hopefully! Did they say this to anyone else? How did everyone else do?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

bchasep said:


> Ya, i live in rancho cucamonga, soo well see how it works out. i also drive an f150 v8.



They have a station in Pasadena.. I live in upland so thats not that bad of a drive


----------



## ogodinez7 (Mar 7, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Just got back from the interview. Passed everything. I think I did pretty well on the oral. They said they'll get back with me in Friday or Monday if they offer me a job. So hopefully! Did they say this to anyone else? How did everyone else do?



Congrats!
I failed the skills, CPR and Spinal Immbolization, damm so close


----------



## Danno (Mar 7, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Just got back from the interview. Passed everything. I think I did pretty well on the oral. They said they'll get back with me in Friday or Monday if they offer me a job. So hopefully! Did they say this to anyone else? How did everyone else do?



Your interview consist of anything new/out of the ordinary?


----------



## bchasep (Mar 7, 2012)

what skills did you guys have to do? was it easy?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danno said:


> Your interview consist of anything new/out of the ordinary?



Nah pretty routine interview. I would recommend study though. Most of the weeding out was from the written test.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

bchasep said:


> what skills did you guys have to do? was it easy?





It was easy for me. They made u just talk them thru the skills. The only hands on was CPR and the c collar.. the other skills were op , np, bvm and portable suction. Took all of 3 to 5 mins. Hope this helps


----------



## Danno (Mar 7, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> It was easy for me. They made u just talk them thru the skills. The only hands on was CPR and the c collar.. the other skills were op , np, bvm and portable suction. Took all of 3 to 5 mins. Hope this helps



Hmm no pt assessment? I wonder if these are picked at random.

I assume the written is 80% just like the NR?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danno said:


> Hmm no pt assessment? I wonder if these are picked at random.
> 
> I assume the written is 80% just like the NR?



They give u a skill sheet to look over before the test. No pt exam. But obviously u know it so you'll be fine. And yes 80%. Don't stress out on the skills it was a piece of cake


----------



## Danno (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback man, greatly appreciated!


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danno said:


> Thanks for the feedback man, greatly appreciated!



Yea man np. Like I said study for the written test. There were 10 of us and 7 of them didn't pass. Study up!


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 8, 2012)

tylerkd07 said:


> Yea man np. Like I said study for the written test. There were 10 of us and 7 of them didn't pass. Study up!



I hear that!  Mine went well, I think.  We started with 9 then after the written test we had 4.  I nailed the written test, with a near perfect score, then got a little worried as I stumbled a bit with a couple of skill questions.  I did have to talk through a rapid trama assessment, and demonstrate how to insert an OPA.  All in all I feel it went well.  The interview itself wasn't bad at all.  Everyone seemed very friendly and professional, which I liked a lot.

I too was told I'd hear by Friday, or Monday the latest.  So we'll see.

Good job to everyone that did well, good luck to those who are about to go in, and to those who didn't make it this time around... Keep yer head up, study and attack it again!


----------



## Danno (Mar 9, 2012)

Was kind of stressed about the written test, but ended up getting a 94% and breezed through the skills. Only thing is my availability is kind of limited, but she said due to my scores on written and skills its not a no just yet. So we'll see, i have my fingers crossed.  

DId anyone catch the name of the female interviewer btw? Should have asked but forgot on the way out.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

Was she blonde or brunette?


----------



## Danno (Mar 9, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Was she blonde or brunette?



brunette.  She seemed to be the one in charge of hiring, if im not mistaken?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anybody get a call back today?


----------



## Danno (Mar 9, 2012)

Not i


----------



## bchasep (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ typical lack of professionalism by these companies. if they say well call you by friday, then ffs call by friday.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Danno said:


> Not i



Neither did I.

They said Monday the latest so hopefully we all get the call


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yea that's heather, not really incharge but helps out. She's more so the training manager's office girl/girlfriend.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 11, 2012)

No call here, either... :huh:


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 12, 2012)

bchasep said:


> ^^ typical lack of professionalism by these companies. if they say well call you by friday, then ffs call by friday.



Usually means, if you got the job we'll call you by Friday.


----------



## Danno (Mar 12, 2012)

Suspense is killing me. Anyone got the call yet?


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 12, 2012)

Danno said:


> Suspense is killing me. Anyone got the call yet?



No not yet! Dying over here haha


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any one get the call today?


----------



## Danno (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like to think they just haven't called anyone yet. At least one of us here would have gotten one i would think.

She did tell me Monday by the latest also, but then right after she said "if you haven't heard from us by Friday..."


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 12, 2012)

Danno said:


> I would like to think they just haven't called anyone yet. At least one of us here would have gotten one i would think.
> 
> She did tell me Monday by the latest also, but then right after she said "if you haven't heard from us by Friday..."



Yea that's exactly what I'm thinking


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 12, 2012)

If they didn't call you guys didn't make it - AmeriCare is on top of those calls. Sorry guys.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

It happened... I got the call!


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats, now get out as fast as possible.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Congrats, now get out as fast as possible.



haha.. why is that?


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a small company who had all their higher ups that were growing the company all just quit and left - now the company is losing all their IFT contracts and there few 911 contracts. You'll understand after you work there a few months.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Their*


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> It's a small company who had all their higher ups that were growing the company all just quit and left - now the company is losing all their IFT contracts and there few 911 contracts. You'll understand after you work there a few months.



Can you provide proof of this?  I've not heard this from others.  No offense, but many people love to put down the company they "used to work for".  I'm not saying that's the case with you, but I'm sure you know that many people have different feelings about different companies.  For example.. I know you were recently excited to work for Care.  I know a few former employees who would speak of Care in the same way you speak of Americare.  I'm just saying... not that I don't believe you.  I just choose to know the facts before I pass judgement.  :beerchug:


----------



## Danno (Mar 13, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> It happened... I got the call!



Congrats man. THey called you at 8:30?


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

Danno said:


> Congrats man. THey called you at 8:30?



HAHA, No.  They called me this afternoon, while I was at work.  I didn't get home from work till this evening.


----------



## Chan (Mar 13, 2012)

No institution is perfect, a job is a job. Otherwise, CONGRATS!


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan, not offense.. But you haven't worked there and you have not seen the corruptness first hand. Yes, it's a job. But let it be a stepping stone, continue to try to get on with a more reputable service with more job security.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

And I didn't ask you to believe me, I was offering you some advice. No offense but your probably some brand new EMT that doesn't understand the inner workings of private EMS and is just excited to get hired anywhere - which I respect. My advice is to mind your P's and Q's - always document everything. Theyre quick to terminate for the smallest infractions - some great co-workers there however. God do I miss some of my partners there - but just be aware and always CYA. I do wish you well though, for a first ems job it will get your feet wet and you'll gain some experience, but if given a better opportunity - I urge you to take it. If you can try to get put on 24's in orange county - the quality of co-workers is much higher. The OC manager is pretty relaxed and you'll enjoy the job more + they get the majority of what little 911 experience AmeriCare offers.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Chan, not offense.. But you haven't worked there and you have not seen the corruptness first hand. Yes, it's a job. But let it be a stepping stone, continue to try to get on with a more reputable service with more job security.



I think what Chan means is that you find that "corruptness" all over.  I agree, no company is perfect and I'm sure we can all find the good, the bad, and the ugly with just about every company.  The way I see it is... There's always 2 sides to every story. Then there's the truth.  The company I work for now probably makes most other companies look like the "Best Company Ever!"

To each his own.  At the end of the day, if I can support my family, pay the bills, and hopefully learn something... it's a win.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, and yea sadly the vice president and CFO left. They vp is the one that got them the Santa Monica contract being she used to be a major player at doctors but she left, not quite sure why. And the CFO was a good friend of the owner but something happened and be left. Then the operations director/manager became pregnant so the dispatch manager took the position - he does an okay job but from what I understand not as well as his wife. Like I said - congrats, it's a job. A lot of great EMT's there - especially in orange county. It's just not on the same level as other companies out there is all I'm suggesting.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> And I didn't ask you to believe me, I was offering you some advice. No offense but your probably some brand new EMT that doesn't understand the inner workings of private EMS and is just excited to get hired anywhere - which I respect. My advice is to mind your P's and Q's - always document everything. Theyre quick to terminate for the smallest infractions - some great co-workers there however. God do I miss some of my partners there - but just be aware and always CYA. I do wish you well though, for a first ems job it will get your feet wet and you'll gain some experience, but if given a better opportunity - I urge you to take it. If you can try to get put on 24's in orange county - the quality of co-workers is much higher. The OC manager is pretty relaxed and you'll enjoy the job more + they get the majority of what little 911 experience AmeriCare offers.



See, this is what I mean.  You seem to harbor some ill feelings toward the company which makes me wonder if your opinion is a truly valid one.  In essence, can you be unbiased in your advice?  Where I work now, I work with a guy who spends all day bad-mouthing Schaefer.  He has nothing but bad things to say, and loves to tell everyone how the company sucks and is falling apart.  The dude has a bad attitude and walks around like he invented EMS.  It was no surprise to hear that he was fired form Schaefer... hmm... I wonder why?  Again, you can throw around insults all you want... you have that right.  Hell, you can even try insulting me, as you did in your post above.  Just know that the more you bad-mouth a company with absolutely nothing to back it up...  the more suspect you seem.  FYI.

Cheers!


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 13, 2012)

I wasn't fired lol and my feeling are a result of things  that I've see happen to my old coworkers since I left. Btw I didnt try to insult you, (am I sensing a little hypersensitivity?) So, essentially what you're saying is that you refuse to accept anything negative said in regards to the company because you feel it's biased? Well, obviously something had to happen to create that bias, right? Kinda seems like a flawed thought process to me, I mean with all due respect don't take my word for it; I'm just offering some friendly advice - take it or leave - believe me or don't - but don't get upset/offended because I was trying to help out another emt.


----------



## Chan (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I wasn't fired lol and my feeling are a result of things  that I've see happen to my old coworkers since I left. Btw I didnt try to insult you, (am I sensing a little hypersensitivity?) So, essentially what you're saying is that you refuse to accept anything negative said in regards to the company because you feel it's biased? Well, obviously something had to happen to create that bias, right? Kinda seems like a flawed thought process to me, I mean with all due respect don't take my word for it; I'm just offering some friendly advice - take it or leave - believe me or don't - but don't get upset/offended because I was trying to help out another emt.



I actually get a feeling you're the one taking offense to most comments on here. All I implied was every job has its faults, but its still a job and it'll pay your bills. In this economy just having a job is a blessing. Do it to the standard of care to cover yourself (make sure you keep your own records of EVERYTHING) and look for another job that has "higher standards".

Searching for a job while having a job is easier than searching for a job without a job. The truth is that we're EMTs (any level), we can be easily replaced in a day or two.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Mar 13, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> I wasn't fired lol and my feeling are a result of things  that I've see happen to my old coworkers since I left. Btw I didnt try to insult you, (am I sensing a little hypersensitivity?) So, essentially what you're saying is that you refuse to accept anything negative said in regards to the company because you feel it's biased? Well, obviously something had to happen to create that bias, right? Kinda seems like a flawed thought process to me, I mean with all due respect don't take my word for it; I'm just offering some friendly advice - take it or leave - believe me or don't - but don't get upset/offended because I was trying to help out another emt.



OK look, I realize this is going nowhere.  I never said you were fired.  I was making a point that everyone has a reason for their feelings about the company/companies they work for, or used to work for, and that there are 2 sides to every story.  Clearly you didn't understand that.

You can try to put words in my mouth all you want.  I'm guessing you're a young guy, and still have much to learn about life in general, which explains your overwhelming negative response to this company and conversation.  It's funny to see your earlier posts where you talk differently about the company.  Point is; I know what I said, and I believe others with on here understand where I'm coming from and would agree.  I don't believe every company to be perfect nor to I believe that what you say is untrue.  I however, look at all sides and decide for myself.  To do otherwise would unfair to everyone.

I'm sure you have your reasons, and that's cool, but when you make the claims you have made, be prepared to back them up with some evidence so others, like me, have something more than your word to go on.

I wish you the best, and hope that you find happiness wherever you work.

Cheers.


----------



## SoCal911 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well please be realistic, I'm not going to bring my proof over the Internet and give up any anonymity I might have. I do have it, but I really don't feel this is the place for that.


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2012)

CaptainKidd said:


> OK look, I realize this is going nowhere.  I never said you were fired.  I was making a point that everyone has a reason for their feelings about the company/companies they work for, or used to work for, and that there are 2 sides to every story.  Clearly you didn't understand that.
> 
> You can try to put words in my mouth all you want.  I'm guessing you're a young guy, and still have much to learn about life in general, which explains your overwhelming negative response to this company and conversation.  It's funny to see your earlier posts where you talk differently about the company.  Point is; I know what I said, and I believe others with on here understand where I'm coming from and would agree.  I don't believe every company to be perfect nor to I believe that what you say is untrue.  I however, look at all sides and decide for myself.  To do otherwise would unfair to everyone.
> 
> ...



hey captainkidd I was wondering how you felt about americare after working there for a couple of months now? I have my interview this Friday, and I was wondering what americare is like (ratio of IFT:911, pay, management, etc)


----------



## djarmpit (Nov 21, 2012)

donkeykong said:


> hey captainkidd I was wondering how you felt about americare after working there for a couple of months now? I have my interview this Friday, and I was wondering what americare is like (ratio of IFT:911, pay, management, etc)




Can anyone provide an up to date response? Thanks!


----------



## LAemt (Dec 5, 2012)

Landed an interview/test last week and got hired.

The test wasn't too bad, but if you don't get at least an 80% you'll not be able to take the skills test/interview. Make sure you know your mnemonics. 

The skills is simple, they give you the sheet you'll be graded on to study for a bit, so it's not that big of a deal.

Been looking for an ER Tech job for quite some time, but I'll take this job until I find one.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome, good luck with the job! By any chance, were you a Medlife cast-off?


----------



## LAemt (Dec 5, 2012)

Nope, I've worked with Gerber in the past (that was pretty meh at the end). I just wanted to bump this thread since you guys gave me some pointers for my interview and test.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

I applied to Gerber a while ago and never got a response....Americare called a week after my application.


----------



## djarmpit (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats! I ended up not going to the interview last week cause I got a job offer from Pacific Ambulance


----------



## iftmedic (Dec 13, 2012)

Socal911 hit the nail on the head, brother its EMTs such as this one why the privates are able to survive and make such a huge profit. They capatilize on young EMTs that  are getting into to this field to help some one and hopefully get on the fire dept, but instead only experience they get  is :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty little checks , no sleep ,  the most silly transports ever that probably a wheelchair van could handle and whole lot of psychs. Its a big freaking sham unless your not on the fire dept in LA/ Orange county your not even doing EMS.


----------

